# Flee & Charge & Winning Combats



## Fades (Oct 3, 2009)

If someone choose to flee as a charge reaction and it does flee over your charge movement, and you still have the movement to hit another unit behind it. Does this count as a failed charge, since you did not declare the charge on the unit you would hit behind the unit you decleared charge on? And does this rule count the same as for fear to? (If you outnumber and force your enemy to flee)

xxxxx (eeeek (panictest))

^
||
xxxxx (Flee!!)

^
||
XXXXX (Charge!!! yarrrrrrr!!)

My buddy and I came up with this as a failed charge. 

I know we have overrun and pursuit who is able to get into a new combat, counting as a charge. If you hit a terror or fear causing enemy you dont need to take any pyschologytests for the attack either because they are inspired by their glorious victory! (yay!) And no stand and shoot, only hold or flee as charge reaction there. (whoppido!) (And if you in a extreme scenario would hit even another unit behind that one aswell since you have enough movement. Does it still count as a charge because of pursuite rule?) 

And does a standard bearer who are not in combat (flank attacked) still give you 1 CR?

Cheers


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

This is why you sort out all reactions and effects before moving the charging unit- when the first unit runs away (either via choosing to flee or being forced to via fear/terror) you work out if the enemy is destroyed (see if they flee far enough to escape the charging unit- but dont move/remove the unit yet). The chargers can then declare a new charge against any unit they could see from the position of the first unit (redirected charge), this is treated identically to the first charge (except that the charge range isnt increased- its still only double the movement from the first position (hence not moving the unit until its all worked out).

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m470856_Warhammer_FAQ_2008-02_Edition.pdf
Page 3

As for the banner- you get combat bonusses from standard/musician/characters either if they are in the first rank or if they are in base contact with the enemy (so in front rank or not in the front rank but have been charged by a flanking enemy that has contacted them).
So long as your banner can fit in the front rank it will always be in the front rank and will always give the +1 bonus to combat resolution.


----------

